# Default Wheel Horse ,..maybe a Gift Wheel Horse ?



## Jeff Lary (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone it has been quite awhile since I have posted here,.. I guess that means all has been going well.
Now the reason for my post, I stopped by my brothers home yesterday and he said I got something to ask you come with me. He took me into the garage and showed me a large mower deck (about 5'). He has a 10 horse 3/10/8 ? and I have a 3/12/8. I knew that mower deck did not fit his tractor so I asked where it came from.
About a year ago a friend of his moved to Florida and gave him this big wheel horse tractor w/ deck. At the time I thought I may want this but he told me oh no this baby is gonna be mine. It was actually a payment for bush hogging the guys small field ( with my tractor and hog bty). 
So bro took the tractor but it wouldn't run so his neighbor found a loose wire and whatever and they got it running last year. He was kind of bragging how he made out getting a tractor for payment and all so I just chalked it up to experience and moved on. Well it seems that the horse don't really run so good after all now it runs on one cylinder ( when it runs ) and it is also part or whole hydrostatic? it will not stay in gear something about having to hold the lever to keep it in gear. 
So he gave up on it and parked it out back now he is offering it to me. I didn't look too closely cause I did not think I wanted it but now I am reconsidering... maybe. I don't know how big the engine is but it is a twin maybe an Onan or a Wisconsin? not sure. The guy did not take good care of it, It is in rough shape, no headlights (missing) the paint is falling off, floor treads (rubber pads ) are gone. ect. He used this commercially and used her up most likely. I have done quite a lot of work to chainsaws but almost zero to 4 cycle engines . So to consider me blind on them I guess would be safe to say. If you had this chance what would you do? and what do you think may be the reason it is running on one cylinder? He tried a new plug but no better. If I take this is there someone here that could walk me through getting he running right again? Thanks for your help give it some thought , I am not sure if I even want to get involved but I am thinking about it. Jeff


----------



## griffonks (Aug 1, 2013)

Take it, what do you have to loose? Diagnosing and repairing the tractors engine should be fun and probably not that difficult. Check for spark, compression and fuel/air to the non firing cylinder.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Aug 1, 2013)

Well I am kinda thing the same thing. Its just a big undertaking at least it seems that way to me now. Plus the tractor is quite large and the shop is small. Not an excuse exactly just a fact I need to think about.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Aug 1, 2013)

I have no Idea why the title says default sorry


----------

